# Want big tits? Here you go!!!



## SuperFlex (Nov 24, 2004)

*This is not for the weak at heart by any means.*

Warm-up with a few sets of push-ups. Not to failure just enough to get a little blood flowing. You also need a serious partner who know how to spot very well.

Let the fun begin...

*Cycle one:*
*Dumbbell flyes and bench press*

*Begin with dumbbells:*
Find a weight that allows for 10-6 reps at positive failure be begin with. Once you reach failure have your partner give you forced reps and begin to slow the negatives up a bit. You continue on in this fassion until you are no longer even able to control the weight on the negative. Negative failure. Your just warming up at this point... Have a secong set of dumbells handy that are about 60-70% of the first dumbbells weight and do exactly the same thing. Now that you've got the juices flowing it's time to get serious. I suggest using a bench press bench for your flyes because bench is next. Without rest perform flat benches at about 60-70% of your max (may call for less) or a weight that allows 6-8 reps at fatigue. Bench until negative failure. Basically when your partner is pulling the bar off your chest and your crying to help get it back on the rack. You can perform a drop in weight here as well if your up to it. Once you complete this flex for 30 seconds. That's one set! Do 4-6 sets...

*Cycle two:*
*Incline Barbell presses and dips*

*Begin with inclines:
*You need to determine a weight that will allow for 8-6 solid reps at possitive failure at this point. Once you've done so now follow the same method as the first cycle. Once you reach negative failure drop the weight 40% and do it again. Now without rest do dips until negative failure. Once you've reached that rest 10 seconds and do it again. Flex for 30 seconds. That's one set. Do 4-6 sets.

_*Stretch, cry, and then go home...*_

You can do this workout up to twice a week if you're crazy enough. I did and people were asking me if I was on roids. I was also just sixteen. No way would I do it again twice a week. I'd suggest once a week to maybe once every five days. On a regular but intense routine once every five days is my favorite split.

I did this type of routine for my entire body. I got huge. I was sixteen and people thought I was on steriods I grew so fast! I had 16 3/4 inch guns and benched 275lbs. at sixteen with less than a year of training. It works...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2004)

I guarantee you I couldn't do that routine every week.  I'm glad it worked for you, but you must have some serious genetics in the recovery category to be able to do that every week.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 24, 2004)

Twice a week? Yeah-fucking-right. Not a bad routine at all, but remember the basic fact that muscles grow at REST.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 24, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I guarantee you I couldn't do that routine every week. I'm glad it worked for you, but you must have some serious genetics in the recovery category to be able to do that every week.


I do have a great natural build and I was sixteen... Wouldn't dream of doing it now but thought I'd throw it out there. I'm sure a few people on here can handle it along with their "supplements"...


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 24, 2004)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Twice a week? Yeah-fucking-right. Not a bad routine at all, but remember the basic fact that muscles grow at REST.


Exactly why I suggeted once a week. I did do this routine twice a week and routines just like it for my entire body when I was sixteen. Let's just say I grew amazingly fast. It was a cybergenics workout program that I followed to the T. People thought I was nuts. Even a guy named Greg who benched (he said and it looked like it) 600lbs. said I was nuts! My pops said he got sore just spotting me. I did it for about a month and a half. My strength was incredible when I was done... True story.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 24, 2004)

I forgot to add you won't be able to wash your hair for about three days the first couple of times you do this workout   .


I missed school the first few times I did legs. I couldn't even stand up in the morning and trust me I tried. Cool thing was my dad understood because he was my training partner    .


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2004)

I know I'm gonna hear crap about working the same body part twice a week, but I do it *now and then*. 
I have so much energy it's unbelieveable.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I know I'm gonna hear crap about working the same body part twice a week, but I do it *now and then*.
> I have so much energy it's unbelieveable.



I think increasing the frequency that you workout a muscle is great.  Just make sure to adjust your volume per workout accordingly.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 24, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I have so much energy it's unbelieveable.


_Max said that you can do squats all night. _


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Max said that you can do squats all night. _


Mostly on his face.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 24, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Mostly on his face.


Only during my cutting phase, as it helps keep the weight down....


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 30, 2004)

Somebody be a man and try this routine once. After you're able to lift your hands high enough to type get back on here and tell me I'm a freakin genius...


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 30, 2004)

Damn....I thought you meant fake boobies.


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 30, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Damn....I thought you meant fake boobies.


And I was simply hoping to see titties...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 30, 2004)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> And I was simply hoping to see titties...


Give me a few more months and I'll post some pics...


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 30, 2004)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> And I was simply hoping to see titties...


    Won't be me.  LOL


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 30, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Won't be me. LOL


Looking at your pics I just have a few things to say. You look amazing especially for a woman your age... I wish you were 20 years younger...heck do you have a daughter... and secondly. I wish checking out your before and after pics and was wondering how you accomplished what you have. Great work!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 30, 2004)

Deit and a buttload of cardio.  LOL  No daughter, only a son and he doesn't go that way.


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 30, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> Looking at your pics I just have a few things to say. You look amazing especially for a woman your age... I wish you were 20 years younger...heck do you have a daughter... and secondly. I wish checking out your before and after pics and was wondering how you accomplished what you have. Great work!


she looks freaking amazing for a woman any age!!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 30, 2004)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> she looks freaking amazing for a woman any age!!


aww..thank you.  But you're still not seeing my boobies.  LOL


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 30, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> aww..thank you. But you're still not seeing my boobies. LOL


LOLOL, oh darn!!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 30, 2004)

Um..ok


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 31, 2004)

so you blew up doing these 4-6 sets of 'super-drop' sets (which is a set of 1 exercise with a dropset, superseted with a set of a different exercise with a dropset)? then after 30 secs you go again??

i'm guessing on your final few sets your gonna just be lifting the bar? because theres no way i'd be ready to lift again after doing 4 super and drop sets all to negative failiure, i mean wtf! that is NUTS!

how did you fit these style workouts on all bodyparts twice a week man? what split you use?

peace


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 31, 2004)

It's a good workout mang.    


I'd just add some more volume.  

8 sets of negatives with your 1RM.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 31, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> so you blew up doing these 4-6 sets of 'super-drop' sets (which is a set of 1 exercise with a dropset, superseted with a set of a different exercise with a dropset)? then after 30 secs you go again??
> 
> i'm guessing on your final few sets your gonna just be lifting the bar? because theres no way i'd be ready to lift again after doing 4 super and drop sets all to negative failiure, i mean wtf! that is NUTS!
> 
> ...


It's an insane workout routine. It;s been awhile but I think the split went like this. Days 1&4 Chest/Back,2&5 Legs, 3&6 Delts/Arms. I grew at an alarming rate. Yes I followed this type of workout for every bodypart and gave it all out 100% everytime. I would never do it again but at the time I was balls to the walls bro. Try it once... Rest is the amount of time it takes your partner to do their set and change the weight back. 4-5 minutes or something, maybe less but no more. You you grow incredibly fast!!! You can also tone it down a bit. I never did. Weights adjust but very slightly. At that age for some reason I could use my max weights for a much longer duration than I can now. Just give it a shot. You'll love it every once in a while if you have any hardcore in you what so ever. Have fun...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 31, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Deit and a buttload of cardio. LOL No daughter, only a son and he doesn't go that way.


I'm proud of him. How's my son doing anyway...  What type of diet? Is it a program I can purchase? Care to share?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2004)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> And I was simply hoping to see titties...


 
I'll let you see my tities, only the privileged few have seen it.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I'll let you see my tities, only the privileged few have seen it.


How much did they cost dude?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 3, 2005)

This is like a page out of flex magazine.  Question your manhood:



> You'll love it every once in a while if you have any hardcore in you what so ever



by implying that they aren't tough if they don't enjoy this, which is IMO a complete load of crap and a waste of time.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> It was a cybergenics workout program that I followed to the T. People thought I was nuts.


there ya go...thought it sounded familiar....tried this back in '93 when cybergenics was a big thing...
found that if I did the chest workout as specified, by the timeu finsihed that and started on back...u were spent...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> How much did they cost dude?


Ask mother nature.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Ask mother nature.


how much do they cost to have a picture of them pm'ed to me?


----------



## J.Graham-H (Jan 3, 2005)

Damnit, I wish I had a spotter all the time.  I work out by myself most of the time.


----------



## SuperFlex (May 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> there ya go...thought it sounded familiar....tried this back in '93 when cybergenics was a big thing...
> found that if I did the chest workout as specified, by the timeu finsihed that and started on back...u were spent...


I loved it! Kinda...  LOVED the results to say the least!


----------



## god hand (May 31, 2005)

Why are people acting like its hard to workout one muscle twice a week? I use to workout my biceps 5 days a week! And yes they grew.


----------



## GymJamo (May 31, 2005)

I work my triceps 3 times a week, I train arms, chest and delts on different days.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2005)

> Why are people acting like its hard to workout one muscle twice a week? I use to workout my biceps 5 days a week! And yes they grew.





> I work my triceps 3 times a week, I train arms, chest and delts on different days.



They are saying it's hard to train the same muscle more than once a week meaning you are working it directly. The triceps/biceps are always overworked anyways both directly and indirectly because certain exercises such as the bench press, deadlifts, lat pulldowns, etc..., work the arms as well. They just said don't do like bicep curls/preacher curls or skull crushers/2 hand rope pulldowns 2+ times a week because it is not necessary.


----------



## needhelpplease (Jun 8, 2005)

*wowwww*

Ok, Ijsut got back from the gym, and I did this workout. 

IT WAS FUCKING AMAZING! 

I can barely type as it is, and my friend and I are giong to follow your workout to the T doing it twice a week.  I was wondering, could you post your leg, back, delt, arm workout also?

Thanks

-mike

PS: forgot to say my stats, I am also 16, and I bench ~240 (maybe a little higher/lower depending on the day)


----------



## chunky34 (Jun 9, 2005)

You know, imo it is a bad routine. The way you described it, I think the only goal you put to yourself when doing this is to pump the most possible blood in your chest, then have the feeling that you have a good workout. You will grow by doing so, by increasing glycogen storage in your muscles (sarcoplasmic hypertrophy) but the best way is to struggle to do more workout each and every workout, which will lead to myofibrillar hypertrophy --> that is what you want. 

And I agree with others that man it is a stressful routine. I would not be able to recover from this for sure, but I have bad recovery abilities.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 9, 2005)

To failure, then negatives, then failure on negatives, and he says that's just the first part????

Does anyone else think the original routine is a huge amount of overtraining?


----------



## HardTrainer (Jun 9, 2005)

persoanlly i belive you shoulde do 25 sets for chest three times a week just like arnold,,, if you dont then your not a serious bodybuilder and you should question your manhood


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 9, 2005)

needhelpplease said:
			
		

> Ok, Ijsut got back from the gym, and I did this workout.
> 
> IT WAS FUCKING AMAZING!
> 
> ...


Don't listen to the haters bro! These workouts will make you huge!!! Fast!!! Obviously don't overdue them. At 16 I benched 275lbs for reps but my tits, arms, back, delts, hell everything looked like I did A LOT more. Honest to God girls were asking me if I took steroids. And no I didn't. This routine had me thinking I could be the future Mr.O if I kept it up... I wouldn't even think about doing my old routines now though... I was a freakin nut! Full of nut!!! Now's the time to bust these routines out man because your body will eat them alive. GROW, GROW, GROW!!! Eat right and get your rest too man. I'm not going to post all the routines but I'll post a few. All with time. Lmk in what order you want them. I'll be glad to help you out. Do them for no more than six weeks followed by a normal routine for six weeks then repeat if you have the balls... God bless your hard work bro!


----------

